# Siri Integration in CIC?



## Hetzer (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a 2012 535 with CIC Nav. I noticed on my 2016 service loaner 328 with NBT Nav that if I hold down the voice activation button it connects to Siri via BT. Is it possible to get an update on CIC to have this function or is it limited to NBT systems only?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Siri is a function of your iPhone (iDevice) linked by BT to BT capable communication system.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Hetzer said:


> I have a 2012 535 with CIC Nav. I noticed on my 2016 service loaner 328 with NBT Nav that if I hold down the voice activation button it connects to Siri via BT. Is it possible to get an update on CIC to have this function or is it limited to NBT systems only?


Is limited to NBT


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

I still laugh every time I see them calling it "Siri support". It's a very generic request for the handset's voice control. My most ancient bluetooth headset that pre-dates the original iPhone will activate Siri when I push the headset's button.


----------

